# Lady wanting to cut up???



## streetwise (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi there can you help me give some advice to a female. She been training for some time trying realy to get realy cut up. She as tried many product to burn the fat off. She's looking for someithing a little stronger. I surjested a little clem but not realy up on women training. Someone as adviced her there is a steriod she could take. Like i say would like to give her some good advice. Anybody any idea's

Ps she looks loverly to me.................must be a women thing never happy.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Diet.

That is the most important thing she can do.

Also when women lift weights they lose flab.

Talk to Pscarb mate, he has worked with some ladies with good success on diets.


----------



## medusa (Oct 20, 2006)

she could try clen....although women may find it a litle worse for side efffects than men, dont know why this is but I've never liked it.

Id'd suggest ephedrine, I think it's much better any way.

IMO women are best advised to avoid steroids unless they seriously want to gain more muscle than is naturally attainable.

As regards training , you dont need to be 'up' on womens training, the same basic principles apply.

Bottom line is your body reflects the food you eat and the exercise you take, although various 'supplements can enhance the effects there of


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

How long has she been training?

In all honesty, I see alot of women 'training' which means too much cardio, not enough weights and not enough intensity on the weights.

What has she tried as fat burners?

Honestly, diet works well, not the 'easy' option, but much better in the long run.

Women start to look more 'masculine' anyways when they rip up, so adding steroids to the equation, which can permanently alter their appearance is not really anything I would recommend.

What is it today with all the gear info for women?

Does she want to compete?

x

x

x

T


----------



## streetwise (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks everyone, iam going to have a proper chat with her later. Thing we need to look how she is training. Possible more weights less cardio.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

tatyanna...its better for a female to ask advice on gear rather than just wading in and taking stuff thats not suitable...i know you are a natty but there are many women out there that use and do also plan to use in the future, and this is where they can get the best advice.

if your girl is struggling to rip up with the diet..then maybe another look at the diet is in order. ephadrine is a good starting point if she is struggling with diet alone, but it also depends on how ripped she requires to be. adding a bit of cardio or even just walking is an idea.


----------

